# Asus m5A97 EVO R2.0 booting with black screen



## Neo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hello,

I am new here, and amateur at hardwares (being a girl).

I bought a PC 2 years ago, completely new. It worked perfectly, for 6 months. Than it started that thing not to boot when pushing the power on button. Getting black screen while PC seems to run. Once manage to get turned on, it says "Overclocking failed". Not to mention I do nothing to tune my PC, just would like to use it as set up by default.

I had a tech guy here, clearing battery. Problem was somehow resolved, and worked for another 3 months. And the problem came back.

Another tech guy came, he cleared the PC inside, tried the boot with another RAM. Nothing. But what we did notice is that the less USBs are connected to the PC the easier it starts normally. So we removed USB-s like a card reader, and well, it turned on. It worked fine for 2 months again, and oh no, todayI had to turn in and off 4 times to finally get going.

My config is:
ASUS M5A97 EVO R2.0
AMD FX-8320 3.50GHz AM3+ BOX
KINGMAX 8GB DDR3 1600MHz
ASUS GTX650TI-DC2O-1GD5 GTX650Ti 1GB GDDR5 PCIE
TOSHIBA 1TB 7200rpm 32MB SATA3 DT01ACA100
KINGSTON 120GB SATA3 2,5" SSDNow V300 SV300S37A/120G
FRACTAL DESIGN Core 3000
FSP Raider 550
ALPENFOEHN Brocken

BIOS VERSION: 2201

I found that there are BIOS updates (2301, 2501, 2601), and one of them says "Enhance compatibility with some USB device." others "Improve system stability". May this be in connection with my problem?

Thank you so much for your help!!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

The BIOS could certainly be the problem and upgrading it would be helpful.

Inside the BIOS, what are the 12V, 3.3V, 5V, and VCORE voltages?


----------



## Neo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you so much for your quick post Masterchiefxx17!

Could you please let me know which is the screen in the BIOS where I find the Voltages? I would be happy to take a shot, so I can show it to you. (Actually, everything is on the default set up.)

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

It should be under PC Health or Information. Sometimes its even on the first page of the BIOS.


----------



## Neo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

I made a screenie some days ago from the home page of the BIOS. Here how it looked. Please let me know if this does not what we are looking for, and I will take a look!

Thanks!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

The voltages are spot on which is good.

Please preform a MemTest86 test using this guide here:

How to perform a MemTest86 Test - Tech Support Forum

I'd also see about a BIOS update.


----------



## Neo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Oh my... Memtest run for 9 hours!! But found no errors.

So if the memory is okay, BIOS update should come. Is that something I can do myself? Would it modify my data in my hard drives?

Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

No, it shouldn't adjust your data on your drives. You should be able to upgrade the BIOS through Windows, but some like the other method of manually updating the BIOS with a flash drive.

I find that the Windows BIOS upgrade method is easy and works.


----------



## Neo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Cool, update finished with success! Everything went smoothly, and for the last day my PC turned on without the black screen. I hope it will solve the problem.

And well, should I edit something now? I do not want to tune my motherboard or anything, just would like it to run in safe performance, for a loong looong time


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Glad to hear that it hasn't been happening. Hopefully it stays that way!


----------



## Neo3 (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you so much!
Not wanting to shout it too early, but there was 3 turn on-s in the last days, and everything is fine! I am adding this experience because someone might have the same problem!


----------

